# For Best growth and Color



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

What kinds of frozen foods are best for growth and color?? i'm trying some different things and i'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

krill, great for color beef heart great for growth


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> krill, great for color *beef heart* great for growth


Stay away from Beefheart, it is very bad for your piranhas and contrary to what this poster said, it will not help them grow as much as a fish diet.

Hater


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You asked "What frozen foods..." 
Why are you limiting yourself to frozen foods?

I'd say for optimum growth and color (and invariably overall health...)
go with a good pellet like Hikari Cichlild Gold or Gold Bio+.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

Hater said:


> krill, great for color *beef heart* great for growth


Stay away from Beefheart, it is very bad for your piranhas and contrary to what this poster said, it will not help them grow as much as a fish diet.

Hater
[/quote]
i dnt agrre with that beefheart does make your fish grow alot faster, but i wouldnt feed it to ur piranha on a regular basis.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

white fish, bloodworm, squid, muscles,cockles, shrimp, krill,


----------



## Pete88 (Apr 9, 2006)

got mine on shrimp from shrimp rings you buy at grocery and chicken liver...man he loves it


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> dnt agrre with that beefheart does make your fish grow alot faster, but i wouldnt feed it to ur piranha on a regular basis


BeefHeart will not help your fish grow any more then Tilapia fillets, Shrimp or any other more natural food. You might think your fishes are growing more but that is because they're becoming obesse. And beefheart will cause your Piranhas to have liver problems, that in turn, can cause health problems and lead to your fishes premature death.

What really helps your fishes grow more is the size of the tank and your water maintenance. Change 50-70% of the water in your tank as often as you can and watch your fishes take off.

I've grown my fishes from under 1" to one Ternetzi that is well over 12" in 18 months and never have I feed my fishes BeefHeart. I recommend you stay away from it.

Here is a qoute you might find interesting:



> WHY NOT MAMMALIAN RED MEATS OR POULTRY?
> *Aside from not being a natural food source, mammalian red meats are often high in hormones and fats. These will cause undesirable weight gain and retention in captive piranhas to the point of obesity and ultimately a premature death. *They often have very high pollution associated with their use should a hobbyist not remove uneaten foodstuffs after feeding. All in all, stay away from these meats except for a rare treat. For these reasons, red meats and poultry should only make up 2-3% of the piranhas diet in captivity.
> 
> ORGAN MEATS
> The same can be said about organ meats as has been said of red meats and poultry. Captive piranhas will get all of their dietary requirements that organs provide through the regular feedings of live/frozen/fresh-killed whole fishes. *Foods such as beef heart, lung, liver, and intestine should NOT be a part of piranha's regular diets in captivity*.


Hater


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Hater said:


> I've grown my fishes from under 1" to one Ternetzi that is well over 12" in 18 months and never have I feed my fishes BeefHeart. I recommend you stay away from it.
> 
> Hater


Your Tern grew 11-12" in a year and a half? are you serious?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Citizen said:


> I've grown my fishes from under 1" to one Ternetzi that is well over 12" in 18 months and never have I feed my fishes BeefHeart. I recommend you stay away from it.
> 
> Hater


Your Tern grew 11-12" in a year and a half? are you serious?
[/quote]

I have pictures to back it up but I'll do you one better, give me till tomorrow morning and I'll post a video of the Ternetzi eating pellets. You will immediatly notice his size.

Hater


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm going to switch over to the hikari pellets. Hater, I think he is right.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Way too many of these threads, look in the feeding and nutrition forum and do some research please


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Hater said:


> > dnt agrre with that beefheart does make your fish grow alot faster, but i wouldnt feed it to ur piranha on a regular basis
> 
> 
> BeefHeart will not help your fish grow any more then Tilapia fillets, Shrimp or any other more natural food. You might think your fishes are growing more but that is because they're becoming obesse. And beefheart will cause your Piranhas to have liver problems, that in turn, can cause health problems and lead to your fishes premature death.
> ...


Do you really know what you are talking about?? How many yrs of experience do you actually have? 50-70% water changes..GOOD ADVICE....


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I feed my Reds a mixture of freeze dried shrimp, Hikari carnivorous fish pellets, and various whitefish (I also fed bloodworms till they were about 3" and started ignoring them).
They grew from 1"-1 1/2" to 4 3/4"-5" in 4 months.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Hater said:


> > dnt agrre with that beefheart does make your fish grow alot faster, but i wouldnt feed it to ur piranha on a regular basis
> 
> 
> BeefHeart will not help your fish grow any more then Tilapia fillets, Shrimp or any other more natural food. You might think your fishes are growing more but that is because they're becoming obesse. And beefheart will cause your Piranhas to have liver problems, that in turn, can cause health problems and lead to your fishes premature death.
> ...


hey hater i was just going on the packageing it says growth formula my bad i guess another dont always beleive what you read type thing wow


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

smelt stuffed with pellets has worked well for me I also feed shrimp with the shell and salmon.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> Do you really know what you are talking about?? How many yrs of experience do you actually have? 50-70% water changes..GOOD ADVICE....


I've had Piranhas since I was 15 years old, it's been my favorite fish since then. I'm currently 30 years old so I would say that I have some sort of experience. Buying a 20" fish and growing it another inch doesn't make you the up most authority in Piranhas.

I had this last group of Piranhas since February of 2006. I change 50-70% of the water in my tank every 4 days and I have never seem my fishes get this big before so fast. I've asked Frank at the OPEFE forum and I've even emailed DR. Fink and spoken to George at Shark Aquarium(I've always lived less then a mile from his store, that is how I got into Piranhas) about what I've been doing and the great success I've had and they all agreed that is the water changes that is making the difference this time around.

So instead of sitting back and criticizing other members trying to help this poster, I've decided to share what has worked for me. Maybe you should do the same.

I did fail to mention that you have to be care full with the tap water in your state. I'm in NJ and our tap water is pretty safe as far as Piranhas are concerned. Check your local tap water before you try what I've suggested.

And just for the sake of the thread, what would your advice be AlS?

Hater


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

^^^^


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> I'm going to switch over to the hikari pellets. Hater, I think he is right.










i think i might, would my pygo natts like this too? j/w i'm pretty sure they will.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Citizen said:


> I've grown my fishes from under 1" to one Ternetzi that is well over 12" in 18 months and never have I feed my fishes BeefHeart. I recommend you stay away from it.
> 
> Hater


Your Tern grew 11-12" in a year and a half? are you serious?
[/quote]

WHY DO PEOPLE DISPUTE THIS????????

Some people have had thier pygos grow 10" in a year, and if you feed them right, have good water, big enoiugh tank, then it can happen eaisily and has!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

